# Fueling the Debate Over How Much Energy Plug-In Hybrids Use



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Google currently reports that, on average, the vehicle gets 73.6 MPG (gasoline) and uses 118.1 watt-hours/mile of electrical energy--these equate to 59 MPGe.

More...


----------

